# Cedar Shade Farm 2023 Kidding



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Well, I guess with our first kids of the year due in January, I better get moving on putting this up! Watching everybody's kidding schedules and new babies is one of my favorite times of the year with goats. ❤ We should have eight does kidding this Winter/Spring - our largest kidding season yet. (Last year was six) The plan is to save three does for the fall. 🙂

First up is Diamond x Gunner, could be due 1/6 or 1/13. Ultrasound showed 2-3, but leaning towards 3 because Diamond is huge!









Next is Maple x Gunner, due 2/21. Really excited for this one. Maple looks to have 2-3 (leaning towards 3, although she hardly looks pregnant) via ultrasound. This will be her second freshening.











Third is one I am just DYING for. Bonnie x Gunner. Ultrasound made it look like 2-3 as well. Due 3/12 or 3/19. Why do so many of my does have multiple kidding dates?? 😅









This is one I am dying for as well. Not confirmed yet, ultrasound was confusing. Due 3/20 if bred (which happens to be the same due date as my SIL, don't tell 🤫) EDIT: Did not settle, rebred to Dart on 12/12, not confirmed, due 5/6. 









After those four, I really have no clue if any of these does are bred, so I'll just put them altogether. I didn't see Gracie go into heat. No clue with the 'baby' girls, they're hard to read! 😅 Sanne could be due 3/29, 4/1 or 4/8. Or not at all, she's been seriously messing with me this year!! I'll DNA her kids just to be safe, but Gunner was only used once early on, so Dart is probably the sire. I'd love to get a kid out of each, although unlikely! EDIT: Did not settle, bred again to just Gunner 12/11, not confirmed, due 5/5. Gracie is due 4/8, and in an attempt to get my 'problem child' bred, she's bred to two bucks. After letting one buck get her once, she decided she hated him. Then, she let the other buck get her and then decided she hated him. Now to pull hairs. Fortunately, the buck kids will be wethered, but I really want a girl to keep.. 😅 Amusement (as in Amusement Park, she still needs a barn name so looking for suggestions!!!) is due 4/10 (EDIT: Confirmed! Looks like 1-2), and Carrie 4/17.






































Looking forward to following everybody's threads this year! If I missed one of your threads, please tag me! I love watching them all! 😍


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

They are all stunning 😍! Hopefully they are all bred. Can’t wait to see all the little babies.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Gorgeous goats!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

@Yuki, @Jubillee, thank you both!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow! Look at all your Beauties!💖💝 I really like the Drovers Cross & Sweet Caroline! I love their markings! So pretty. 
I think we will be kidding together! Cant wait to see all your wee ones! 🥰


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Wow! Look at all your Beauties!💖💝 I really like the Drovers Cross & Sweet Caroline! I love their markings! So pretty.
> I think we will be kidding together! Cant wait to see all your wee ones! 🥰


Thank you!! Really excited about all the crosses. I really want to keep a girl out of each but that's just not realistic here. 😅 Hope your kidding season goes well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful 😊


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful goats!
Good luck with all of them!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I feel like your herd just looks better and better each year as far as conformation goes. It sounds like you are in for a lot of gorgeous kiddos running around! 

What if you called Amusement "Muse" instead?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Lovely pairs!  Can’t wait to see all the kids you get! Hopefully Gracie settled at some point and you get some nice kids from her!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you everybody! Really excited about them this year! @MellonFriend, thank you for the suggestion! It's definitely on the list! It's so hard finding what 'fits' her. All my kids (except one) have names that end in y or ie (or e) like CarrIE, SannE, MarcY, etc. It's been hard trying to find a name for here that ends is a y or ie. Usually we just call her baby or new girl. We're so bad at names. 😅 She's such a goofy goat too. I'm pretty sure the last 9/10 times I've seen her that she's had hay stuck in her mouth. 😆


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😊


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They’re all beautiful goats and I’m sure will have beautiful babies for you! You might have a hard time selecting only 3 doelings for keepers 😉
Good luck with kidding! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Your herd is beautiful! 😍 Really hoping you have lots of doelings this year to make up for all the bucklings you got last year! 🎀🤞

As for a barn name for your new girl....the first thing that popped into my head was "Amy". Not really sure why lol. It has the same two beginning letters of "Amusement" though. 🤷‍♀️ The only other thing I could think of is "Musey"... 🤷‍♀️


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Your herd is beautiful! 😍 Really hoping you have lots of doelings this year to make up for all the bucklings you got last year! 🎀🤞
> 
> As for a barn name for your new girl....the first thing that popped into my head was "Amy". Not really sure why lol. It has the same two beginning letters of "Amusement" though. 🤷‍♀️ The only other thing I could think of is "Musey"... 🤷‍♀️


Thank you!! And thank you for the ideas! Amy was a name we had floating around for a while but just didn’t fit. I’d been calling her Musey but nobody else likes that! 😅 At least since you suggested it, I’m not alone. Haha


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Your herd is beautiful! 😍 Really hoping you have lots of doelings this year to make up for all the bucklings you got last year! 🎀🤞
> 
> As for a barn name for your new girl....the first thing that popped into my head was "Amy". Not really sure why lol. It has the same two beginning letters of "Amusement" though. 🤷‍♀️ The only other thing I could think of is "Musey"... 🤷‍♀️


Yeah Amy is what came to mind for me. Since you’ve been calling her new girl. What about Girlie


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Your goats are gorgeous!! Can’t wait to see their kids!

As for names…. Ally, Ashley, Amberly?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What about Miss Muse? Rather than musey? She might be your inspiration? 😂🤣😘


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you everybody! Definitely adding these to the name pile! I like Ashley, I'll see if I can get that by the rest of the family. 😂 I call them all "the girls" so girlie may not work. I can't call her new girl for long, because she won't be the new girl forever! 😅

In unfortunate news, I just found out Sanne is in heat today. Super disappointing because I really thought we got her this time. At least that means I have a chance to be smart and only breed her to one buck. LOL! Trying to work with a vet, but I'm 99% sure she's cystic. Going to try to get cystorelin/GnRH and see if that works. I know giving hormones should never be taken lightly. Thankfully we've done this protocol before, and it worked. Hoping we have success. I can't think of anything else, but I'm always open to suggestions and opinions. I doubt she's a freemartin or hermaphrodite. Her littermate was a girl. I don't see anything that would indicate hermaphroditism in her, but I don't know everything. Mineral-wise she looks good. Her heats had been irregular which is a sign of cystic ovaries.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

This year has brought out alot of breeding complications! So sorry. I would get a vet, run a few tests, and go hormonal. Good luck! I hope thats all she needs!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> This year has brought out alot of breeding complications! So sorry. I would get a vet, run a few tests, and go hormonal. Good luck! I hope thats all she needs!


Thank you! What tests would you recommend by the way? Is it possible to test for blood hormone levels (that will give valuable results) or would it be something different? Definitely interested in this!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Idk how I missed this post but oh wow your goats are gorgeous 😍😍😍 I’m dying to see the kids!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Talk to your Vet, ask if they, or do they have a lab that would run hormone. Levels on your goats. Alot of Universitites have that capability.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Idk how I missed this post but oh wow your goats are gorgeous 😍😍😍 I’m dying to see the kids!


Thank you!!! 😍


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Talk to your Vet, ask if they, or do they have a lab that would run hormone. Levels on your goats. Alot of Universitites have that capability.


Thank you! I’ll definitely ask next time I see him and/or if she doesn’t settle. She got her first shot of GnRH today and will get the second tomorrow. Bred her to Gunner three more times today, so really hoping we’ll have some kids coming due 5/4 or 5/5!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Awe, sorry to hear about Sane....really hoping she takes this time! 
Let us know when you and your family settle on a name for your new girl!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Awe, sorry to hear about Sane....really hoping she takes this time!
> Let us know when you and your family settle on a name for your new girl!


Thank you, it was disappointing for sure, but Cinco de Mayo babies it is! (If she settles) I have to say, I've had enough of these goofy things happen to know there's always a reason. It's frustrating, but I'm _slowly_ learning to not get so upset about it. And on the plus side, I no longer have to pull hairs (for her kids anyway)! 😅


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I had a doe who I was sure got bred- multiples times with good hunching- and then she came back into heat the next month. Super bummed- she had 3 big bucklings last year and I really wanted early babies from her to have as 4H kids this winter! Earliest I expect kids from her now would be March.
Hope your girl took this time 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Boer Mama said:


> I had a doe who I was sure got bred- multiples times with good hunching- and then she came back into heat the next month. Super bummed- she had 3 big bucklings last year and I really wanted early babies from her to have as 4H kids this winter! Earliest I expect kids from her now would be March.
> Hope your girl took this time 🍀🍀🍀


Thank you! It's definitely disappointing, hoping she is settled for you! When is your fair? March might not be too bad, although every week counts with kids!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Ours is one of the earliest ones around here- July. Seems like they always pick the hottest week of the year to do it 😆
And thank you! I’m pretty sure the 2nd month worked… I haven’t seen anyone in heat again. And I did let the buck out to catch any silent heats, so hopefully March will have everyone kidding that doesn’t earlier. 😊


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Well, unfortunately I found out that Charlotte is not bred today either. 😞 She was bred to Dart today and is due 5/6. I thought it had to be too good to be true for her to actually take the first breeding, but I never caught her in heat. She's a tough one to catch though, so it was probably just me missing it and nothing wrong with her. The good news is that Charlotte and Sanne (BFFs) _should_ be kidding around the same time. I was worried what might happen if Sanne has a doe kid I want to keep with no buddy, but now there's a chance I can keep a kid out of both. 🙂 On brighter news, I was informed today that Sanne's sister is settled and confirmed via ultrasound with 2-3 kids! Wish her sister Sanne would've gotten the memo but hearing that Sanne's sister is bred gives me hope.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Oh man! Bummer about Charlotte but good news on the sister! 😊


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Boer Mama said:


> Ours is one of the earliest ones around here- July. Seems like they always pick the hottest week of the year to do it 😆
> And thank you! I’m pretty sure the 2nd month worked… I haven’t seen anyone in heat again. And I did let the buck out to catch any silent heats, so hopefully March will have everyone kidding that doesn’t earlier. 😊


I sure hope so! Do you have a kidding thread I can follow? 😁 Our fair is the first week of July, but there aren't many kids involved sadly. Our main show grounds (in Maryland, but we're from NJ) have fairs as late as October! Too cold to clip goats!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Just a couple of the girls, Diamond and Bonnie. Diamond (top) is really starting to express her feelings about this whole pregnancy thing. 😅 Anybody want to take a guess on how many she has?? This is the widest she has ever looked, and she's just as deep too. She had an 'E' in body capacity as a 3 y/o. The ultrasound made me think 2-3, but I'm leaning towards 3-4. I'm fine with anything EXCEPT a single buckling. 😅 Shes due 1/6 or 1/13. The ultrasound made me lean towards the later date, but I'm not sure how she feels about that! 

















Bonnie is due 3/12 or 3/20. The next doe up is Maple though (in Feb) but she didn't feel like photos. Bonnie isn't near as wide as Diamond yet, but I suspect she will be soon! Ultrasound looked like 2-3 the first time, but 3-4 the second time. She's 9-10 weeks along. Any guesses? 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Look at those baby bumps! 😍 I'll guess quads (2b, 2d) for Diamond and triplets (2b, 1d) for Bonnie.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Pretty girls- hope they have happy healthy babies ❤🍀❤


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Look at those baby bumps!  I'll guess quads (2b, 2d) for Diamond and triplets (2b, 1d) for Bonnie.


You took my guesses! Jk!  I’ll just change it a bit. Two of each for Diamond, but 2 does and a buck for Bonnie


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you @Boer Mama !
@Dandy Hill Farm and @KY Goat Girl those are good guesses! I have to say though, I like KY Goat Girl's guesses of more girls better. 😂


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Good news this morning! We were able to confirm that Amusement is bred to Dart! Looks like 1-2. Mayyyyybe three, but probably just two. 😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All looking great 😊


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay! Congrats on Amy the Muse being bred!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

So exciting!! Have you settled on a barn name for Amusement yet?


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> All looking great 😊


Thank you!!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Yay! Congrats on Amy the Muse being bred!


Thank you!!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> So exciting!! Have you settled on a barn name for Amusement yet?


Sort of. 😅 I've been calling her Musey. My mom calls her by her two initials VV (for Val Versace). 🙂 That makes her the second goat we have that has two different names depending on who you ask. haha


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Some of my goats have different names depending on the day, and that’s just asking the same person 😆


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Boer Mama said:


> Some of my goats have different names depending on the day, and that’s just asking the same person 😆


For sure! And nicknames too. 😂 Carrie was (and still is) just the cutest little kid. She just melted your heart every time you saw her (she still does). We got her at 5 days old and….😍 She is just pure joy. We endearingly call her our Carrie Bear, which morphed to Carrie Bear-y and then Care Bear. 🤷‍♀️ Poor girl! She seems like she understands them all though! Haha ❤


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Such pretty girls. I love the side eye Diamond is giving… “I don’t want these pictures ending up on the internet” 😂🤣😂


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

They are pretty girlies! Ima say 4 little cute babies for Diamond 3 does and a buck. And 3 cute little babies for Bonnie 2 bucks and a doe


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

So..as you all could see from the picture I posted earlier, Diamond is huge. Like, super huge. In the past when she’s had twins, you could hardly tell she was pregnant. We went back to the ultrasound scan video we took to check if we missed anything. I don’t know how we missed this, but depending on when you look, there are times you see 4-6 moving kids! I have the same picture up with the original and the one pointing out what I think could be kids. Ultrasounds can be deceiving though, sometimes one kid can look like two, which is what we assumed at the time. But now, not so sure. 😳 Diamond got an ‘E’ in body capacity and is as deep as she is wide, so I can’t say it’s impossible that she has that many. She hides them really well.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> Well, I guess with our first kids of the year due in January, I better get moving on putting this up! Watching everybody's kidding schedules and new babies is one of my favorite times of the year with goats. ❤ We should have eight does kidding this Winter/Spring - our largest kidding season yet. (Last year was six) The plan is to save three does for the fall. 🙂
> 
> First up is Diamond x Gunner, could be due 1/6 or 1/13. Ultrasound showed 2-3, but leaning towards 3 because Diamond is huge!
> View attachment 242395
> ...


Amusement.. Muse


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Guess I should have read ahead.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Yay! Looks like 3-4 kiddos for Gracie! Due 4/8.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so awesome 😊


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Was able to grab a couple photos of Diamond today and photos of Gracie and Maple just for fun. 😄 We are starting to see discharge from Diamond! Based on her ultrasound, I’m leaning towards her due date being 1/15 as opposed to 1/6. I’m sure she would prefer the earlier date though! No udder development yet, but keeping a close watch. The pictures of her really don’t do her justice regarding her width. 😆


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

There will be babies soon!!
That is so exciting!!
I like Gracie’s face while she is talking 😂!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

@MadHouse Thank you! Gracie has always been a character. 😂 Are you breeding any girls this year?

@ksalvagno Thank you!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> @MadHouse Thank you! Gracie has always been a character. 😂 Are you breeding any girls this year?


Not this season. I’ve got my hands full with teenage girls 😂.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Just a suggestion,reminder? With multiple fetuses, they usually come a little early. At least with my girls up to 5 days early.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding. 😊


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Excited for baby pics


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Just a suggestion,reminder? With multiple fetuses, they usually come a little early. At least with my girls up to 5 days early.


Thank you! That’s what we were figuring, I always appreciate reminders and tips because it’s so easy to forget! Another reason why I love following everybody’s kidding threads! The largest ‘litters’ we’ve ever had were triplets! Gracie had three last year and went two days late. Squeaks had them last year and went four days early! It’s so interesting how different does respond. Diamond tends to go late, but she’s only ever had twins before. Curious to see how her body reacts with more kids. So far she’s had no udder development, so I’m leaning towards the later date, but we will definitely be prepared a few days in advance!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Diamond's udder filled a tad this morning, but not much. I almost thought it looked like the kids had started dropping. Not 100% sure but keeping watch! Her udder isn't totally full yet, but she doesn't always fill until after kidding! Pictures aren't really showing it well. Should've taken the udder photo with the phone upside down. They always turn out a little better than way for some reason.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck. 👍


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you both! @ksalvagno @toth boer goats 

Diamond’s udder hasn’t filled yet, but I couldn’t find her ligaments this afternoon. I thought they were barely there and very deep this morning. I’m not much good at finding them though. I do think we’re close. I caught her hanging alone in their stalls this afternoon and it looked like she must’ve been pawing because the bedding was heavily disturbed. She’s laying out in the sun now. Almost thought I saw some minor contractions, these kids could be coming sooner than I thought! She was acting bucky around the other girls too. She’s also reached the “don’t touch me” phase and wants absolutely nothing to do with me. Maybe I shouldn’t have procrastinated doing that kidding clip..😅 But her udder isn’t full! Looking back at old photos, her udder didn’t really reach its peak until 2-ish weeks. It looks like it’s filling fast though. Not sure if she’s going today, she likes to draw these things out..🙃


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck!!!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Got Diamond’s kidding clip done this morning! No more major signs, just watching her udder fill. Kidding clip is far from perfect but as mentioned earlier...she hates me right now. 😅


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She is thinking! Bad Human...no.cookies for you!🤣😂


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That look she is giving you…. 
“Don’t you dare posting pictures of my rear on the world wide web!” 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Too funny 😂


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

She's been giving me a lot of looks lately 😂 You have to look really closely on the first one.  

















She hasn't really isolated herself from the herd yet, but she is struggling to walk up to our multi-platform deck. She decided to lay on this lower platform today, and her daughter Bonnie stayed with her. So sweet the bond these two have. ❤


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Aw, Bonnie is keeping her company. That’s so sweet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😊


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

We saw our first bit of yellow discharge last night, but nothing this morning. Her ligaments are still there, but she’s been a little more restless. Udder is filling but not full. She’s really taking her time! Her teats do not point outwards normally, she always fills at the top last, so I know we have a ways to go. 🙃 Today (1/6) is technically her first due date.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck, Diamond!!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Good luck, Diamond!!


Thank you! Her udder has filled more since that photo! 😄 Just worried because we have an almost all-day event tomorrow. She better go today or wait until Sunday! 🙏


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> Thank you! Her udder has filled more since that photo! 😄 Just worried because we have an almost all-day event tomorrow. She better go today or wait until Sunday! 🙏


Now I think you set the date for tomorrow! 😆


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You go, Diamond! We all can't wait to see those gorgeous kids of yours! 😃


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Fingers crossed she cooperates


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😊🙏


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you! @MellonFriend, @toth boer goats and @BloomfieldM


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Udder definitely isn’t tight or shiny yet. I don’t think she’s going tonight. If she can just hold onto them until 6 pm tomorrow everything should he juuuust fine! 🤪


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Definitely not ready. Mine are due starting next week and several have more development.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hopefully she will wait for next week. Then you both can relax and enjoy your wee ones!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I love the way she is looking back at you like 'umm... why are you looking at my butt?' haha, their expressions crack me up  Hopefully she doesn't keep you waiting too long, but don't forget the doe code of honor - don't tell them when they should go they will do the opposite of what you want (usually) lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck! I hope the timing works out and you can be with her.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Definitely not ready. Mine are due starting next week and several have more development.


That’s how most of mine go too, but she’s a funny doe! This is all she filled last year right before having a single. 










Yet later, that udder turned into this! 









I definitely think she’s got a ways to go. I like taking the daily pictures though for future reference! 😁 It’s still possible that she doesn’t kid until 1/15 too.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

HoosierShadow said:


> I love the way she is looking back at you like 'umm... why are you looking at my butt?' haha, their expressions crack me up  Hopefully she doesn't keep you waiting too long, but don't forget the doe code of honor - don't tell them when they should go they will do the opposite of what you want (usually) lol


She makes the goofiest faces! It’s probably one of my favorite things about goats in general. ❤
Do you think I could trick her into thinking that I don’t want her to wait until Monday even though I really really do? 😂🤔


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you @Moers kiko boars and @MadHouse ! I really hope so too! I don’t know how many are in there, but I definitely want to be there in case they get tangled! She does a good job on her own, and thankfully she’s really wide (she delivered our 5.9lb buckling last year!), but it still makes me nervous.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Event went well, thankfully we’re on our way back! Diamond wasn’t giving me any signs this morning but is acting restless now. Hold on girl! 😅 There’s probably nothing happening though, I think she’s just trying to make me worry. 😆


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

She's such a flat pancake. 😋

It's nice that you can look in on her at least!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

MellonFriend said:


> She's such a flat pancake. 😋
> 
> It's nice that you can look in on her at least!


Kidding cameras are life!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Anything on Diamond yet?


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

@KY Goat Girl, NOPE! She was just very cranky (we were an hour late for feeding getting home) and doing it to mess with us I suppose! She's got that doe code down pat. 😂

@Wild Hearts Ranch and @MellonFriend I absolutely love having them! I'm not sure what we did without them. They have been a huge help!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Good job crossing your legs Diamond! Now feel free to let them out!!!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Can’t tell from the photo, but her udder is definitely larger. Mom couldn’t find her ligaments, and we have some stringy yellow mucus! She isn’t isolating herself from the herd yet. Still laying with her daughter Bonnie. ❤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Diamond have her little gems yet? 🤩


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Boer Mama said:


> Diamond have her little gems yet? 🤩


Not yet! But we're definitely making progress. She had me fooled waking up several times during the night thinking she was kidding, but no babies yet! Udder is still filling. Keeping a close watch on her today. 🙂


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Diamond have her little gems yet? 🤩


Lol…cute


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

It’s always so hard to capture Diamond well, she’s easily my hardest goat to photograph. I still have her 2y/o almost-dry photo on my website because I just haven’t been able to capture anything better. 1st and 4th photos give her a weak chine, which she doesn’t have. 3rd photo can’t capture her front end. Oh well. 🙃 Her udder is filling more, but I’m really leaning more towards the 15th year based on some udder photos I had stored away on my phone last year and just found.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of her kids!! 😃💜


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you both! She’s killing me. 😂

I was checking through the doe code and realized that about 5 extra days should be added. 2 because I have two cameras on her (and another in the barn, so maybe 3?) and possibly another 3 to avenge her barnmates after competing in a costume contest. Maybe the obstacle course too? Although I think they enjoyed that? 🤔 Diamonds hates those three little girls (Charlotte, Sanne & Carrie) though, so maybe she won’t add time? Not sure, time will tell! 😂 She is on either day 148 or 139. Leaning towards 139.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

CaramelKittey said:


> Thank you both! She’s killing me. 😂
> 
> I was checking through the doe code and realized that about 5 extra days should be added. 2 because I have two cameras on her (and another in the barn, so maybe 3?) and possibly another 3 to avenge her barnmates after competing in a costume contest. Maybe the obstacle course too? Although I think they enjoyed that? 🤔 Diamonds hates those three little girls (Charlotte, Sanne & Carrie) though, so maybe she won’t add time? Not sure, time will tell! 😂 She is on either day 148 or 139. Leaning towards 139.


Lol I love that you did the math. You should do a doe code score card


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

CaramelKittey said:


> Thank you both! She’s killing me.
> 
> I was checking through the doe code and realized that about 5 extra days should be added. 2 because I have two cameras on her (and another in the barn, so maybe 3?) and possibly another 3 to avenge her barnmates after competing in a costume contest. Maybe the obstacle course too? Although I think they enjoyed that?  Diamonds hates those three little girls (Charlotte, Sanne & Carrie) though, so maybe she won’t add time? Not sure, time will tell!  She is on either day 148 or 139. Leaning towards 139.


I’m laughing so hard at this. Hopefully she hates the other girls enough not to add those extra days  I’m waiting to see those little diamonds


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

LOL! I’ll try to make a scorecard up sometime. 🤣 I saw Diamond whispering something into the little girl’s ears this morning. Then they started licking her face. I’m not kidding, I actually saw this. I’m guessing she’s going to wait those extra days, they seemed oddly friendly with each other. 🤨

And good news, we confirmed the last two girls, Sanne and Charlotte are bred! They are at 29 and 28 days respectively. A little early to count. I counted about 4 sacs for Sanne and 5-6 for Charlotte. 🤭 Not every sac is a kid though (a folded sac can look like 2). Guessing 2-3 for Sanne and 3-5 for Charlotte! We can check again in a couple weeks to do a real count.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😊


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Looks like we’re waiting until the 15th with Diamond! Her daughter Bonnie is with her near the top of the photo. Normally I feed the goats up on their milking stands, but Diamond has reached the stage where she can’t quite make the jump. 😅


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That is nice of you, serving her on the floor!
She sure is wide!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Yeah they seem to be hanging out there pretty high still


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She is such a pretty girl! Hopefully she gives up hostages soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty doe, can’t wait to see those cute kids. 🤗😊


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Not much to report tonight, she is taking her time! 😅 Seemed a little off this morning, spacey and tired. She was acting totally fine this evening though, ate her grain, etc. Just keeping a close watch. This is the coldest day/night we’ve had in a while, so hoping she holds off until Monday when it’s sunny with a high of 50!


----------

